# What's on your Halloween 2012 list?



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm pretty much writing to myself here. And that's ok. I tend not to argue with myself. Much. I'm not sure where you live but here in the midwest we get some pretty decent winds in the fall that reek havoc on my display. 

This year I need to fix the gates and build new pillars. I also need to figure out a way to make the mausoleum more sturdy. I'd like to have a frame with removable walls so if the wind really gets going, I can just pop them off and into the garage.

Velcro might be involved. 

You guys on Pinterest? Cause I am. Search "TheNextMartha" on there and I have about 5 or 6 Halloween boards with ideas. 

I'm thinking of having a kids Halloween party. I could also have gone nuts. But really, I think what better way to have a great time then to hop up a bunch of kids on sugar goods and then send them home?

Happy Halloween mommies and daddies! 

Mwaha ahah ahahah.

Ok. Caio.


----------

